# Hello All



## Allthingsaquatic (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi everyone my name is Shane and im a planted tank NUT!!! Ive been planting tanks for over 20 years and i still cannot get enough. I am down to only two tanks currently due to moving ive been forced to downsize. I lost my planted 150 gallon earlier in the year when it decided to split its seam sometime when i was sleeping. The tank was over 10 years running and the loss was devastating. But i have re-bounded and am looking to do a large tank in the near future. I am also a webmaster with my own aquatic forum, but was so impressed by not only the knowledge base, and the picture gallery here that i had to join. Hoping to learn lots here as there are some very talented individuals ( your tank pictures prove that). At the same time im hoping to be able to offer my some of my own knowledge on the subject of aquatic gardens. See you in the forums.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Pleased to meet you Shane.  

Wow, I'd be devastated too with a tragedy like you had with your 150 gallon....


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome

As a big tank person myself looking forward to you designs


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

Hallo, nice to meet you. Have nice time


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Welcome to APC! Whats the address for you're forum? I'd like to check it out.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Welcome to APC! Whats the address for you're forum? I'd like to check it out.


Click his "www" icon. It's All things aquatic... :wink:


----------



## Allthingsaquatic (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. Yes that is my site, but please, im not here to spam or gather members. I want to hopefully just fit into the forum with everyone else! Thanks again, im working on some pics to share with all of you as we speak!


----------

